# Judge demands homeschool student IDs



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone seen this  yet? 

http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=284529

Sorry if this is old news to others, I just found it this morning.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow...just Wow!!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Why would a judge ask for this information? What does he plan to do with it? Target certain people groups? That's just weird. I'd like to know what prompted his interest, and why it would be given to him.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd like to know if he has the authority to even make such a demand. If so that needs to change ASAP


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Legislating from the bench isn't a new thing. Usually the lower court rulings tend to be overturned though. And this wasn't even a case..... How does he have the right to demand all the names of all the people?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Update

http://www.hslda.org/hs/state/ms/201104250.asp


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I was one of the ones who got the lovely letter, I live in the district involved. I heard from a man who sat in a meeting with this judge that he was upset that he had lots of kids coming into youth court who were claiming to be homeschooled and it was his opinion that they were not really being homeschooled but just getting out of going to public school. He also was upset that he knew of several families who claimed to be homeschooling their kids and the parents only had 3rd grade educations. He didn't like this and wanted info. so he could "check up" on families who homeschool. Claimed he wanted to look at the curriculum we use and such as that. He also threatened the attendance officers with being arrested if they didn't give him the info. He has been stopped by the MS supreme court and HOPEFULLY will not be re-elected when his term is up in 2014.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Does MS have any guidelines/laws for homeschooling? In my state (WV) I have to submit a letter of intent every school year, telling the names and ages of my children and what cirriculum we'll use. Then at the end of the school year, I have to have a certified teacher review a portfolio of my kids' schoolwork and what we accomplished over the year and submit their written statement OR a record of standardized testing for that year. So, there would be no need for any judge to ask for name, etc. of homeschoolers because the superintendent's office has all those records on file. There's proof we are following the laws in our state and beyond that is none of their business.

Maybe rather than penalize or harass ALL homeschool families, the judge should check the records of the specific young people "claiming" to be homeschooled.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Becka-- In MS we are required to fill out an intent form with our district attendance officer each year. All the form has on it is Names of children, ages, grades and curriculum we plan to use. We are not required to standarized test or do porfolios. I am a certified teacher and I do give my kids standarized test to help me plan the next years school work but that info. is for my own use and not required. It is my understanding that it is against the law in MS for the attendance officer to release our info. to anyone including this judge. That is where he overstepped his boundries by demanding the info. I agree, if he had the ones in his youth court room that he doesn't believe are really homeschooling he should have questioned them and their parents, and left the rest of us alone. He did amend his first court order to exclude any homeschoolers who were registered with non-acredited private schools or church schools or on-line academys. I am so glad the headache is over.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I would suspect it is to have on register those claiming to be homeschooled, for documentation purposes. Perhaps so that those who aren't successful down the road can't claim that their public school wasn't effective or didn't persevere in tracking their attendance. It can't come as a shock that this has happened. There has to be a bunch of folks who will claim they are involved with homeschooling when in fact they are not making effort of any kind. I know personally of two cases, where the kids were "homeschooled" when in fact, they never really did anything more than watch tv or work crossword puzzles, or play video games. One spent a great deal of time in her parents' bar shooting pool.


----------

